# Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I have been searching and searching and searching for the 1983/84 American GTI commerical. 
It's the one with the three (silver red and black) rabbit GTIs zipping around bumper to bumper , jumping cornering etc etc. The music was a german version of Little GTO performed by..Ronnie and the Daytonas 
lyrics here VVVV
in german though
PLEASE, I have been searching for this forever. THank you.

Little GTO, you're really lookin' fine 
Three deuces and a four-speed and a 389 
Listen to her tachin' up now, listen to her why-ee-eye-ine 
C'mon and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out GTO 
Wa-wa, (mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa 
(mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") 
Wa-wa, (mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa 
(mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") 
Wa-wa (mixed with "Ahhh, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa 
You oughta see her on a road course or a quarter mile 
This little modified Pon-Pon has got plenty of style 
She beats the gassers and the rail jobs, really drives 'em why-ee-eye-ild 
C'mon and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out GTO 

Wa-wa, (mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa 
(mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") 
Wa-wa, (mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa 
(mixed with "Yeah, yeah, little GTO") 
Wa-wa (mixed with "Ahhh, little GTO") wa, wa, wa, wa, wa, wa 

etc etc


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (Big CADDY)*

*Kleiner GTI / Little GTI*
Kleiner GTI / Little GTI
Du siehst prima aus / well, you look so fine
Ich liebe, dich zu fahren / How I love to drive you
Hol' die leistrung 'raus / Let the performance shine
Hör nur, wie er sich anlasst / Listen when I start it
Steck' den schlussel 'rein / Stick the key in the ignition
Er ist bereit zum start / And it's ready to go
Wie er braust / How it zips
Wie er saust, GTI. / How it zooms, GTI.
Werde bargeld, sparen / I'll save up some money
Kauf' den GTI / Buy a GTI
er fahrt mit mir lassig / 'cause it drives so easy
An den andren vorbei, / past the other cars
Uberholt benzinfresser / Passes all the gas-hogs
Macht mir spass dabei / Makes me smile a while
Und jedermann sagt sich dann bloss, / And everyone thinks to themselves
"Kleiner wagen-du bist gross" / "Little car - you're grand"
Er ist bereit zum start / It's always ready to go
Wie er braust / How it zips
Wie er saust, GTI. / How it zooms, GTI.
Wah wah... wah wah wah wah wah....




[Modified by David R. Hendrickson, 2:11 AM 6-12-2002]


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (David R. Hendrickson)*

I'm lookin for a possible link to the commercial, not the translation silly.
but thanks


----------



## dygoro (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (Big CADDY)*

haha

I remember the one with the blues song about riding a GTI with my woman


----------



## WasteOfSpace (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (Big CADDY)*

Best commercial EVAR.
I posted about it a few years ago looking for a copy and no one had one then, either. I think everyone should check their old VCR tapes of M*A*S*H and Tales Of The Golden Monkey for it.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (WasteOfSpace)*

well all my MASH tapes are in storage but my Golden Monkey tape are...right...here...


----------



## cthulu703 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (David R. Hendrickson)*

Don't you mean Tales of the golden monkey?


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (cthulu703)*

I remember a radio commercial where the tag line in the song was "Oh me, oh my, it's a GTI-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I".


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (Big CADDY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm lookin for a possible link to the commercial, not the translation silly. but thanks[HR][/HR]​You might also check out the TV Land Network. Isn't that the network that features old TV commercials?
BTW, the 1987 GTI 16V Product Presentation Tape used at VW Dealerships features a short clip of the Rabbit GTI commercial. That clip shows one Red and one Black Rabbit GTI along with the GTI Song.


----------



## 98GTi-VR6 (May 16, 2000)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (charlier)*

that is my all-time favorite VW commercial! Didn't they show shots of the cars three-wheeling around a turn?
If you find that commercial, please post the link, or tell me where to get it!
-Costas


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (98GTi-VR6)*

The other commercial was Chuck Berry's "No Particular Place to Go".
I still sometimes sing the Little GTO (GTI version) while driving my GTI...


----------



## moabrat (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (David R. Hendrickson)*

also have been looking forever, even just an mp3 of the song....


----------



## jetta8v (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (moabrat)*

i wanna see if i can bring this back i want to see the commercial too!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (jetta8v)*

VW commercials ----> http://www.hvwc.net/movies/#model.htm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sadly, the Mk1 GTI ones we all want to see are not there, but there's other Rabbit ones and lots of Mk4s, including the Jetta shopping cart!


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (kamzcab86)*

I like that song so much, it became my screen-name...


----------



## RichB (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (Big CADDY)*

This is a long time favorite commercial of mine. In fact, I was using Ein Kleine GTI as a computer username back in 1984/85 (back in the computer stone age on my college's VAX 11/780) - shortly therafter I had Silver 85GTI.
It also served as the current inspiration for the plates on my current Little GTI


----------



## Estimatd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (RichB)*

bumpin up cause im interested in seeing this commercial.............


----------



## sehaare (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (Estimatd)*

Bump again maybe we'll get lucky
Steve


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (sehaare)*

I did have this commercial on a tape I taped the olymics on in 1984. I remember seeing it about 10 years ago, when I taped China Beach over it..........


----------



## rallyruss (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (BillLeBob)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zcm4oS9IaM
wow, after years of searching, here it is!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (rallyruss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyruss* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zcm4oS9IaM
wow, after years of searching, here it is!








HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!








I can't believe it's found, I've searched for years! Thanks for the find.


----------



## VEEE DUUBIN (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking for the american RABBIT GTI commercial.. Please. please. please (TURBO PAUL)*

Imagine they started making those again, the original body style..... Sweetness......


----------



## dubpunk13x (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't they still make them in brazil? called the Golf City?


----------



## WasteOfSpace (Nov 29, 1999)

When the MkVI GTI is introduced, I hereby urge VW to do a shot-for-shot remake of this ad.


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (dubpunk13x)*

Awsome find!
And they're still made in South Africa.


----------



## Wolfrado (Dec 31, 2006)

How about this extended remix:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naOGKu6HiHc&NR=1


----------

